#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Аджан Чаа

## Иван Горяинов

Возник такой вопрос.
Читаю тут неспешно "Открывая врата сердца" Аджан Брахама. Толковая и хорошая книга. Поэтому заинтересовался кто такой Аджан Чаа и что можно почитать на эту тему. Поделитесь опытом и ощущениями от прочтения книг его учеников.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Возник такой вопрос.
>  Читаю тут неспешно "Открывая врата сердца" Аджан Брахама. Толковая и хорошая книга. Поэтому заинтересовался кто такой Аджан Чаа и что можно почитать на эту тему. Поделитесь опытом и ощущениями от прочтения книг его учеников.


http://theravada.ru/History/Biograf/chah.htm
http://forest-sangha.ru/

Там же можно найти немногочисленные переводы текстов Аджана. 

Поделюсь немного опытом: Аджан Брахм, отличный миссионер, тонкий знаток человеческой психики, который написал замечательную психотерапевтическую книгу, для широкой аудитории, где актуализировал и так популярное направление лесной практики на западе. Если честно, меня удивили и заинтересовали, некоторые аспекты практики, которая используется в контексте трактовок Аджана Чаа, но как то быстро поубавился энтузиазм, из за слишком авторский интерпретаций Палийского Канона, которая как то пошла вразрез с моим опытом и представлениями. Зато запад отлично принял такой вариант, и монастыри в Австралии и Великобритании пользуются большой популярностью. Его ученики замечательные монахи, такие как Аджан Сумедхо, Аджан Джаясаро, Аджан Вимало и Аджан Амаро, очень тесно сотрудничают с центрами по всему миру. Как рассказывают знакомые, побывавшие на ретритах у учителей, очень общительные и жизнерадостные люди. 

Грубо говоря, как люди, они мне глубоко симпатичны, а вот их подход к медитации и практики, мне немного не близок.

Но если поеду в Тай, обязательно зайду в Ват Па Наначат, потому по фотографиям, там очень уютно и красиво 

И наверно есть смысл тему, перебросить к нам? В раздел Тхеравада?)

----------

Zom (03.05.2012), Иван Горяинов (03.05.2012)

----------


## Иван Горяинов

> Поделюсь немного опытом: Аджан Брахм, отличный миссионер, тонкий знаток человеческой психики, который написал замечательную психотерапевтическую книгу, для широкой аудитории, где актуализировал и так популярное направление лесной практики на западе. Если честно, меня удивили и заинтересовали, некоторые аспекты практики, которая используется в контексте трактовок Аджана Чаа, но как то быстро поубавился энтузиазм, из за слишком авторский интерпретаций Палийского Канона, которая как то пошла вразрез с моим опытом и представлениями. Зато запад отлично принял такой вариант, и монастыри в Австралии и Великобритании пользуются большой популярностью. Его ученики замечательные монахи, такие как Аджан Сумедхо, Аджан Джаясаро, Аджан Вимало и Аджан Амаро, очень тесно сотрудничают с центрами по всему миру. Как рассказывают знакомые, побывавшие на ретритах у учителей, очень общительные и жизнерадостные люди.


Поэтому вопрос и возник. Конечно в книге много "терапии", но у меня она отторжения не вызывает. Прежде всего потому, что буддизм не должен быть поводом к самоизоляции, а как раз наоборот. Но с другой стороны, я понимаю, что не настолько хорошо разбираюсь в Учении, чтобы понять где суть, а где "авторская трактовка". Т.е. Мне нравитмся. но я не хочу в "шизотерики" - это одна из основных моих установок. Поэтому и хочу спросить у людей более опытных. 




> И наверно есть смысл тему, перебросить к нам? В раздел Тхеравада?)


Оно бы можно, но я глянул, вроде как не могу там темы создавать -)

----------

Тао (03.05.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Поэтому вопрос и возник. Конечно в книге много "терапии", но у меня она отторжения не вызывает. Прежде всего потому, что буддизм не должен быть поводом к самоизоляции, а как раз наоборот. Но с другой стороны, я понимаю, что не настолько хорошо разбираюсь в Учении, чтобы понять где суть, а где "авторская трактовка". Т.е. Мне нравитмся. но я не хочу в "шизотерики" - это одна из основных моих установок. Поэтому и хочу спросить у людей более опытных.


Нормальная книга - из разряда тех, которые пишет Далай-Лама. То есть самый-самый-самый поверхностный уровень - но вроде всё правильно. По крайней мере не припомню там каких-то откровенно странных вещей в плане доктрины. Но она и как бы внедоктринальна вроде. Такую мог бы и христианин написать ))

----------

Raudex (03.05.2012), Иван Горяинов (03.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Поэтому вопрос и возник. Конечно в книге много "терапии", но у меня она отторжения не вызывает. Прежде всего потому, что буддизм не должен быть поводом к самоизоляции, а как раз наоборот. Но с другой стороны, я понимаю, что не настолько хорошо разбираюсь в Учении, чтобы понять где суть, а где "авторская трактовка". Т.е. Мне нравитмся. но я не хочу в "шизотерики" - это одна из основных моих установок. Поэтому и хочу спросить у людей более опытных.


Я всегда сопоставляю мнение разных учителей и если что доверяю себе и Палийскому Канону.
Изучать лучше всего, именно его и себя, конечно.

----------

Bob (03.05.2012), Upornikov Vasily (03.05.2012), Zom (03.05.2012), Винд (03.05.2012), Иван Горяинов (03.05.2012), Мира Смирнова (02.08.2013), Федор Ф (03.05.2012)

----------


## Иван Горяинов

> Нормальная книга - из разряда тех, которые пишет Далай-Лама. То есть самый-самый-самый поверхностный уровень - но вроде всё правильно. По крайней мере не припомню там каких-то откровенно странных вещей в плане доктрины. Но она и как бы внедоктринальна вроде. Такую мог бы и христианин написать ))


Ну так я же и есть самый самый начинающий  :Smilie:  Куда ж мне, как не в такие книги.  :Smilie:  Причем и Далай-лама пишет правильные вещи в своих книгах. А христианин мог бы, конечно, написать, и было бы даже хорошо, если бы не ощущение "те кто не с нами - против нас" и "царство антихриста грядет неминуемо, бойся!"




> Я всегда сопоставляю мнение разных учителей и если что доверяю себе и Палийскому Канону.
> Изучать лучше всего, именно его и себя, конечно.


Прихожу к мысли, что надо Палийский Канон все таки прочитать. Хотя, думаю, будет трудновато.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Прихожу к мысли, что надо Палийский Канон все таки прочитать. Хотя, думаю, будет трудновато.


Ну весь то Палийский Канон будет действительно трудно прочитать  :Smilie:

----------

Маркион (04.05.2012)

----------


## Мансур

Периодически слышу, что австралийские тхеравадины творят у себя какой-то беспредел. А можно узнать, в чем именно он заключается?

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (03.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Периодически слышу, что австралийские тхеравадины творят у себя какой-то беспредел. А можно узнать, в чем именно он заключается?


Аджан Брахм настриг бхиккхуни, за что был изгнан из системы монастырей аджана Чаа. Ему запрещено постригать новых монахов.



> По сообщениям австралийского монаха Суджато Бхиккху, 1 ноября 2009 Аджана Брама вызвали на заседание монахов монастырей Аджана Чаа "Ват Па Понг", где он и его австралийский монастырь Бодхиньяна были единогласно исключёны из линии Ват Па Понг, а пострижения монахинь (бхиккхуни) признаны недействительными.
> 
> Патриарх Тайланда был уведомлён о пострижении монахинь, и также ответил, что пострижения недействительны, и этих женщин можно считать "мэй чи" ("белые матери" - в Тайланде это категория женщин-мирянок с 8 или 10 обетами). Патриарх высказал точку зрения, что женщины, желающие принять обеты бхиккхуни, могут постригаться в махаянской традиции.


Кроме того, как мне сказали, он во время трапезы пускает монахов и монахинь не раздельно, как положенно: вначале монахи, потом монахини, а смешано, в соответствии с количеством васс.

----------

Kittisaro (03.05.2012), Мансур (03.05.2012)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

По-моему мнению Аджан Чаа просто мировой дяденька! Взахлёб его читаю и нарадоваться не могу. Очень хорошо, понятно и главное толково и кратко всё объясняет. Учиться медитации по Аджану Чаа сплошное удовольствие!

Хотя в Махапариниббана Сутте Будда говорит:




> Таким образом, о монахи, может говорить монах: "Из уст самого Благословенного я слышал, от него самого я выучил. Такова Дхамма, такова Виная, вот Учение Учителя". Не восторгаясь и не порицая, хорошо изучив каждое слово и каждый слог, – следует сличить их с Суттами и сверить с правилами Винаи". Таким образом, монахи, придерживайтесь первого великого отношения.

----------

Йона (27.08.2014)

----------


## Zom

По крайней мере откровенных противоречий у Аджана Чаа нет с доктриной (в отличие от других учителей, так называемой, Тайской Лесной Традиции).

----------


## Мансур

> По крайней мере откровенных противоречий у Аджана Чаа нет с доктриной (в отличие от других учителей, так называемой, Тайской Лесной Традиции).


Расскажите, пожалуйста, об отклонениях у других учителей.

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

> По крайней мере откровенных противоречий у Аджана Чаа нет с доктриной (в отличие от других учителей, так называемой, Тайской Лесной Традиции).


Да, я заметил, что большинство из них говорит прямо противоположное и имхо очень сложно :Smilie:

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

> Расскажите, пожалуйста, об отклонениях у других учителей.


Эта тема долгая :Smilie:  Вы лучше сами их почитайте, тогда картина будет более ясной.

----------


## Мансур

Я не читаю по-английски. И думаю, что кратко, в виде тезисов, можно изложить самое основное.

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

> Я не читаю по-английски. И думаю, что кратко, в виде тезисов, можно изложить самое основное.


Книги и лекции А.Ч. уже давно в свободном доступе есть на русском в сети.

----------


## Мансур

> Книги и лекции А.Ч. уже давно в свободном доступе есть на русском в сети.


Аджана Ча в сетевом варианте я читал. Кроме того, что он ставит практику медитации и Винаю выше чтения сктр, ничего не обнаружил. Кроме того, речь шло о ДРУГИХ учителях. Про Буддадасу знаю, что он считал, что все религии едины. Про других ничего не знаю.

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

> Кроме того, что он ставит практику медитации и Винаю выше чтения сутр


Правильно и делал. Только лишь читая сутты не достигнешь пробуждения. Конечно практика намного важнее чтения сутт. По большому счёту, для нормальной и продуктивной практики нужно прочитать с 20-35 сутт и всё, ну и Дхаммападу тоже. А так, я думаю А.Ч. Был прав.

----------


## Мансур

Андрей, вопрос был не про то, как правильно практиковать, и совершенно не про Аджана Чаа.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Книги и лекции А.Ч. уже давно в свободном доступе есть на русском в сети.


На русский перевели вроде перевели только "Бодхиньяну", "Сокровище дхаммы" и "Нет Аджан Чаа". Первые две более лекции, чем книги, а вторая просто сборник высказываний. Качественных переводных изданий Аджана Чаа у нас вроде на русском нет. Ну плюс есть ещё пара маленьких лекций.




> Правильно и делал. Только лишь читая сутты не достигнешь пробуждения. Конечно практика намного важнее чтения сутт. По большому счёту, для нормальной и продуктивной практики нужно прочитать с 20-35 сутт и всё, ну и Дхаммападу тоже.


Вот кстати именно такими высказываниями и известны многие учителя лесной Сангхи. Говорить о том, сколько сутт нужно для продуктивной практики не может никто. Это противоречит Палийскому Канону, а вследствии словам Татхагаты.

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

> На русский перевели вроде перевели только "Бодхиньяну", "Сокровище дхаммы" и "Нет Аджан Чаа". Первые две более лекции, чем книги, а вторая просто сборник высказываний. Качественных переводных изданий Аджана Чаа у нас вроде на русском нет. Ну плюс есть ещё пара маленьких лекций.


Не, тут можно найти ещё, да и на сторонних сайтах есть тоже.
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Lec...harmony-sv.htm
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Lec...ation-1-sv.htm
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Lec...ation-2-sv.htm

----------

Велеслав (05.05.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> Вот кстати именно такими высказываниями и известны многие учителя лесной Сангхи. Говорить о том, сколько сутт нужно для продуктивной практики не может никто. Это противоречит Палийскому Канону, а вследствии словам Татхагаты.


Да, этот момент мне известен. Мне интересно, какие еще расхождения существуют. Если судить по фразе Зома - их довольно много.

PS На сайте http://www.vulturepeak.ru/ довольно много переведенных лекций А. Чаа. И кое-что есть на dhamma.ru - я начинал именно с него.

----------

Иван Горяинов (04.05.2012)

----------


## sergey

> PS На сайте http://www.vulturepeak.ru/ довольно много переведенных лекций А. Чаа.


Да, на всякий случай напомню, что это переводит участник БФ Sepia. )

----------

Upornikov Vasily (03.05.2012), Vladiimir (03.05.2012), Бо (03.05.2012), Иван Горяинов (04.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> Да, на всякий случай напомню, что это переводит участник БФ Sepia. )


Угу, мы знаем и всячески благодарны.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (03.05.2012), Бо (03.05.2012)

----------


## sergey

> Угу, мы знаем и всячески благодарны.


Вы, Мансур, знаете, а кто-то другой может и нет.) Я всем читающим написал/напомнил.

----------

Бо (03.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Аджана Ча в сетевом варианте я читал. Кроме того, что он ставит практику медитации и Винаю выше чтения сктр, ничего не обнаружил. Кроме того, речь шло о ДРУГИХ учителях. Про Буддадасу знаю, что он считал, что все религии едины. Про других ничего не знаю.


Так и есть.
Скажу даже большее, абсолютно ВСЕ эдино. Отрицать это, это отрицать карму, пустотность, бесконечность и весю доктрину в целом

----------


## Zom

> Расскажите, пожалуйста, об отклонениях у других учителей.


Самое главное отклонение - вечная читта, которая никогда не умирает. Эта идея постоянно в том или ином виде прослеживается у многих учителей этой линии.

----------

Ittosai (04.05.2012), Мансур (04.05.2012), Федор Ф (04.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Самое главное отклонение - вечная читта, которая никогда не умирает. Эта идея постоянно в том или ином виде прослеживается у многих учителей этой линии.


Вы говорите о так называемом "несозданном" (термин который присутствует у а. Сумедхо) ?

----------


## Топпер

> Так и есть.
> Скажу даже большее, абсолютно ВСЕ эдино. Отрицать это, это отрицать карму, пустотность, бесконечность и весю доктрину в целом


Не надо путать Дхамму и недхамму. А абсолютную истину путать с относительной.

----------

Bob (04.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2012)

----------


## Велеслав

> Так и есть.
> Скажу даже большее, абсолютно ВСЕ эдино. Отрицать это, это отрицать карму, пустотность, бесконечность и весю доктрину в целом


Что ж Алексей, добро пожаловать в Адвайту-Веданту. Или можно ещё в обыкновенный Экуменизм податься.
Что дальше, Абсолютный Монизм? Теистический Абсолютизм? Или ещё что то?
А самое главное, вы это так безапелляционно утверждаете, как будто всё на свете знаете. 
Зачем вам в Тхеравадинские монахи с такими воззрениями? 
Лучше езжайте в Индию, может найдёте там учителя в одной из Индуистских традиций, который согласиться взять вас в ученики, и примите Саньясу в одной из школ, воззрения которой близки к вашим.

----------

Bob (04.05.2012), Ittosai (04.05.2012), Raudex (05.05.2012), Tong Po (06.05.2012), Сергей Ч (04.05.2012), Тао (04.05.2012), Фил (04.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Вы говорите о так называемом "несозданном" (термин который присутствует у а. Сумедхо) ?


Уже не помню, может и у него в какой-то степени, но, вроде, не так выражено, как у других.

----------


## Мансур

> Самое главное отклонение - вечная читта, которая никогда не умирает. Эта идея постоянно в том или ином виде прослеживается у многих учителей этой линии.


Да, припоминаю что-то такое, только не помню у кого. Что во время смерти вы встретитесь со своим подлинным "я" и т д

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

> со своим подлинным "я" и т д


Это ещё что такое?!  :Confused:  :EEK!:  Либо это не буддийские "писатели", либо косящие под буддизм.

----------


## Мансур

> Это ещё что такое?!  Либо это не буддийские "писатели", либо косящие под буддизм.


Какой-то из учеников Аджана Чаа, кто именно - уже не помню. В Сангхе полно отклонений от мейнстрима, это уже неоднократно обсуждалось.

----------


## Топпер

> Это ещё что такое?!  Либо это не буддийские "писатели", либо косящие под буддизм.


А это, как раз та самая причина, по которой одной медитацией заниматься в буддизме нельзя. Нужно и мало-мальски Канон почитывать. Потому, как в медитациях человек чего только не почувствует. Благо, если опыт получен правильный. Но иногда бывает и так, что личные переживания принимают за большие буддийские достижения. В более лёгком случае, личные переживания могут слегка "окрасить" буддийские концепции. Тогда и случаются различные авторские интерпретации.

----------

Ittosai (04.05.2012), Kit (05.05.2012), Raudex (05.05.2012), Велеслав (04.05.2012), Читтадхаммо (06.05.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> А это, как раз та самая причина, по которой одной медитацией заниматься в буддизме нельзя. Нужно и мало-мальски Канон почитывать. Потому, как в медитациях человек чего только не почувствует. Благо, если опыт получен правильный. Но иногда бывает и так, что личные переживания принимают за большие буддийские достижения. В более лёгком случае, личные переживания могут слегка "окрасить" буддийские концепции. Тогда и случаются различные авторские интерпретации.


Вряд ли аджаны, которые начинают давать неортодоксальные трактовки, незнакомы с Каноном. Тем более, что противоречия возникают на самых простых, базовых уровнях. Мне кажется, это победа эмпирического опыта над теоретическим знанием. Прелесть это.

----------

Велеслав (04.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Давайте без махаянщины. 
> В тхераваде рупа - одна из четырёх параматтх. Она не есть пустота. 
> 
> И без вайбхашики пожалуйста.
> 
> Если собираетесь в тхеравадинский монастырь, лучше иметь тхеравадинские воззрения.
> 
> И вот это "нерождённое" и вызывает вопросы.
> 
> ...


Эти взгляды о единстве не противоречат дхамме, но основываются на ней и дополняют её, называя другим словом. Верить и наблюдать карму, это верить и наблюдать в единство (см. взаимосвязь, причинно-следственная связь, гармония).



> Вряд ли аджаны, которые начинают давать неортодоксальные трактовки, незнакомы с Каноном. Тем более, что противоречия возникают на самых простых, базовых уровнях. Мне кажется, это победа эмпирического опыта над теоретическим знанием. Прелесть это.


Просто это не противоречит Будда Дхамме ни по каким критериям, а значит это Дхамма.
По логике...

Логика это Карма, причинно-следственная взаимосвязь. Используя Дхамму, получая не противоречащие выводы, можно ли сказать что это не верно, и противоречит. Мне кажется нет, а. Сумедхо вроде тоже.

----------


## Топпер

> Вряд ли аджаны, которые начинают давать неортодоксальные трактовки, незнакомы с Каноном. Тем более, что противоречия возникают на самых простых, базовых уровнях. Мне кажется, это победа эмпирического опыта над теоретическим знанием. Прелесть это.


Касаемо не самого аджана Чаа, а его учеников - по крайней мере общая тенденция у них - упор на медитацию. Я даже неоднократно слышал от мирских последователей такую тему, что дескать: "Аджан Чаа сначала посылал монахов учится, а потом разочаровался в книжной учёности". Из-за чего, кстати, эту "линию" любят дзеновцы: почти нет теории, в основном медитация.
 По крайней мере если мы возьмём доступные на русском языке лекции аджана Сумедхо или аджана Брахма, то они не сильно изобилуют ссылками на Канон.

----------

Ittosai (04.05.2012), Raudex (05.05.2012), Zom (05.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (04.05.2012), Велеслав (04.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Эти взгляды о единстве не противоречат дхамме, но основываются на ней и дополняют её, называя другим словом. Верить и наблюдать карму, это верить и наблюдать в единство (см. взаимосвязь, причинно-следственная связь, гармония).


Пожалуйста, не надо дополнять Дхамму и без того прекрасную в начале, прекрасную в середине, прекрасную в конце.

----------

Bob (04.05.2012), Zom (05.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (04.05.2012), Велеслав (04.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Пожалуйста, не надо дополнять Дхамму и без того прекрасную в начале, прекрасную в середине, прекрасную в конце.


Не буду, прошу прощения. 
Под дополнением я имел ввиду использывание концептов боллее понятных  в наше время, но это тоже не нужно, ибо те адоптации что делает например мой ум являются ключом лиш ко мне лично, основанные именно на словах Будды, а следовательно каждый сможет сделать себе ключ из Будда Балванки.
Со всем уважением.

----------

Велеслав (04.05.2012)

----------


## Тао

> Под дополнением я имел ввиду использывание концептов боллее понятных  в наше время, но это тоже не нужно, ибо те адоптации что делает например мой ум являются ключом лиш ко мне лично, основанные именно на словах Будды, а следовательно каждый сможет сделать себе ключ из Будда Балванки.


Вот от адаптации Дхаммы умом мы сейчас и живем в эпоху ее упадка  :Frown:  Доадаптироваться-то до чего угодно можно, например до



> — Всё в руках Аллаха, — ответила девушка.
> — Позвольте, — вдруг повернулся к ней молодой человек с широкими зрачками, мирно глядевший до этого 
> в огромный хрустальный шар. — Как это всё? А сознание Будды? Руки Аллаха ведь есть только в сознании Будды. 
> С этим вы не станете спорить?
> Девушка за прилавком вежливо улыбнулась.
> — Конечно, нет, — сказала она. — Руки Аллаха есть только в сознании Будды. Но вся фишка в том, что сознание Будды 
> все равно находится в руках Аллаха.

----------

Велеслав (04.05.2012), Федор Ф (05.05.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> По крайней мере если мы возьмём доступные на русском языке лекции аджана Сумедхо или аджана Брахма, то они не сильно изобилуют ссылками на Канон.


    Честно говоря, не читал книг ув. Аджана Брахма. Но вот сейчас, ради интереса, посмотрел в сети, навскидку, пару первых попавшихся его книг. Беглый осмотр показал такое (немалое, на мой взгляд,) количество в них ссылок на Канон: 

*В книге ‘Mindfulness, Bliss, and Beyond’:
*на Маджхима никаю - примерно 62 ссылки
на Ангуттара никаю – 41
на Самьютта никаю – 34
на Дигха никаю – 17
на Дхаммападу - 7.
на Дхаммапада-аттхакатху – 2
на Сутта нипата – 5
на Джатаку – 1
на Милиндапаньха – 1
на Висуддхимаггу – 1
на Винаю – 5
на Удану – 1
на Тхерагатху – 3
на Тхеригатху – 2
на Тхерагатха-аттхакатху – 1 

*В книге ‘The art of disappearing: theBuddha’s path to lasting joy’:
*на Маджхима никаю – примерно 21 ссылка
на Самьютта никаю – 21
на Ангуттару - 9
ну Дигха никаю – 4
На Дхаммападу – 2
На Сутта нипату – 5
на Тхеригатху - 1

----------

Fuerth (10.05.2012), Велеслав (04.05.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Уже не помню, может и у него в какой-то степени, но, вроде, не так выражено, как у других.


Может быть вы имеете ввиду учение Маха Бувы (_который сказал другим о своем Архатстве_) о читте которая не умирает?  


В суттах есть не ясность. Иногда Ниббана описывается как *та сфера* (_tadāyatanaṃ_) которая *есть* (_atthi_) Ud 8.1 . Это относиться к "восприятию" Ниббаны только живым Архатом, или это также относиться к париниббане?

Когда в AN4.174 говориться что нельзя сказать что после прекращения 6 органов чувств что то остается или не остается - указывает ли это нам на какойто необъяснимый феномен типа Viññāṇaṃ anidassanaṃ которое вроде бы не входит в мирские феномены (_время, пространство, есть/нету, и т.д._)? В Асанкхата Самьютте где описывается много характеристик ниббаны, Ниббана называется "_anidassanaṃ_". Так что очень вероятно что Viññāṇaṃ anidassanaṃ = Ниббана.  Но опять же не ясность, это при жизни Архата или это также относится к париниббане?

Когда прекратиться 6 сознаний, то сознаётся ли отсутствие 6 сознаний? Если не сознаётся отсутствие, то как это может быть?

В общем вопросов много... Маха Бува был отличным монахом и практиком. Он очень хорошо разбирался в Пали. Может он реализовал истину и это мы не так интерпретируем некоторые аспекты Сутт?

----------

Kit (05.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Честно говоря, не читал книг ув. Аджана Брахма. Но вот сейчас, ради интереса, посмотрел в сети, навскидку, пару первых попавшихся его книг. Беглый осмотр показал такое (немалое, на мой взгляд,) количество в них ссылок на Канон:


Рад оказаться неправым в этой ситуации. У меня, почему-то не отложилось в голове про ссылки у него.

----------

Vladiimir (05.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Не в тему, но вопрос такой интерисовал... у меня нет прибежища в трёх драгоценностях, нужно ли его иметь до пострижения, или можно сделать всё одновременно?


В Азии вообще к этому проще относятся.
Но я бы рекомендовал побыть хорошим мирянином вначале. Т.е. принять Прибежище и обеты, и хорошо разобраться в сути и смысле этого принятия.

----------

Ittosai (10.05.2012), Raudex (09.05.2012), Zom (09.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (09.05.2012), Сауди (09.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.05.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Сообщение от Мансур  
> Насколько я помню, Аджан Чаа 5 лет специально ходил по опасным лесам, населенным змеями и тиграми, чтобы побороть страх смерти.
> 			
> 		
> 
> И вообще говоря, это не здорово.





> Сообщение от Мансур  
> Насколько я помню, Аджан Чаа 5 лет специально ходил по опасным лесам, населенным змеями и тиграми, чтобы побороть страх смерти.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Что его авторитет на самом деле как бы подрывает ,)


Будда поступал точно так же – специально уходил в жуткие, наводящие ужас лесные чащи и пребывал там ночами, чтобы встретившись со страхом лоб в лоб, побороть, победить его. Подробный отчет об этом он дает в Бхаябхерава сутте (МН4).
Так что подобные действия Аджаана Чаа только укрепляют его авторитет, как последовательного ученика Будды. (В той же сутте Будда говорит, что является примером, образцом для подражания, для тех достойных кто, веря ему, "ушел в бездомность".)






> Сообщение от Мансур  
> Насколько я помню, Аджан Чаа 5 лет специально ходил по опасным лесам, населенным змеями и тиграми, чтобы побороть страх смерти.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Что его авторитет на самом деле как бы подрывает ,) 
>  из МН 2:
> И какие загрязнения следует устранять избеганием? Вот монах с правильным памятованием избегает встреч с диким слоном, с дикой лошадью, с диким буйволом, с дикой собакой, со змеёй. Он избегает пней, колючек, пропастей, обрывов, выгребных ям, канализаций.



Мансур нигде не писал, что Аджаан Чаа он не уступал дорогу диким слонам, преграждал путь диким буйволам, лошадям и псам или что он садился на острые пни, игнорировал ядовитых змей или лазил по выгребным ямам… Или что он сидел неподобающим образом с женщинами, или что общался с криминальными авторитетами.
Лесные заросли, лесная глушь, не входит в список объектов, которые следует избегать, согласно МН2.  Понятно, что в лесу встречаются дикие звери, но они могут зайти и в деревни и на территории монастырей. И выгребные ямы и канализации отнюдь не располагаются в лесной глуши. Как, впрочем, и женщины и горе-друзья, которые до хорошего не доведут. И деревни могут стоять на краю обрыва…
Находясь в лесу, обходят колючки, так же как и в деревне обходят канализационные стоки. И естественно будет уйти с дороги дикого слона, неважно, где он будет идти, в лесной чаще или где-нибудь рядом с деревней…
Суть, что я не нашел где в МН2 Будда говорит, что следует избегать лесной глуши.
В  Бхаябхерава сутте (МН4) же, Будда прямо называет страх перед дикими лесами неблаготворным (неумелым, как некоторые говорят (akusala)) и показывает на своем примере, как преодолевать, избавляться от него.
Сами же уединенные пребывания в лесной глуши Будда считал настолько полезными для практики что, даже будучи уже пробужденным продолжал практиковать такие «лесные» уединения из-за сострадания, чтобы подавать пример своим последователям, обратить их внимание на пользу такого уединенного пребывания в лесной глуши. И если Аджаан Чаа следовал такому примеру, то честь ему и хвала.

----------

Алексей Каверин (11.05.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Будда поступал точно так же – специально уходил в жуткие, наводящие ужас лесные чащи и пребывал там ночами, чтобы встретившись со страхом лоб в лоб, побороть, победить его. Подробный отчет об этом он дает в Бхаябхерава сутте (МН4).
> Так что подобные действия Аджаана Чаа только укрепляют его авторитет, как последовательного ученика Будды


Угу, вот только делал он это, будучи непросветлённым бодхисаттой. А будучи просветлённым - давал совет так не делать (см. МН 2)




> Мансур нигде не писал, что Аджаан Чаа он не уступал дорогу диким слонам, преграждал путь диким буйволам


Это называется прицепиться к букве и не увидеть духа ,)

----------

Akaguma (11.05.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Угу, вот только делал он это, будучи непросветлённым бодхисаттой. А будучи просветлённым - давал совет так не делать (см. МН 2)


Дикие лесные чащи не входят в список объектов, которые следует избегать согласно МН2.
В МН4 Будда, уже будучи просветленным, *призывает* так делать. Там же он говорит что, *уже будучи просветленным, продолжает так поступать* (т.е. практикует пребывания в лесной глуши), чтобы подавать пример своим последователям, служить для них образцом. (см. МН4)

----------


## Топпер

> Будда поступал точно так же – специально уходил в жуткие, наводящие ужас лесные чащи и пребывал там ночами, чтобы встретившись со страхом лоб в лоб, побороть, победить его. Подробный отчет об этом он дает в Бхаябхерава сутте (МН4).


Не рекомендовал Будда такого. И сам не уходил. Одно дело пустынь: уединённые леса и брошенные строения, в которых полезно предаваться уединению и другое дело сознательное обустройство, например, перед логовом тигра. Для преодоления страха место, наверное, хорошее. Проблема только в том, что вместо практики может получиться обед для хищника.

Будда даже мясо хищников запретил монахам есть по причине того, что это могло вызвать агрессию со стороны их родичей, если бы они учуяли запах съеденного собрата.



> Так что подобные действия Аджаана Чаа только укрепляют его авторитет, как последовательного ученика Будды. (В той же сутте Будда говорит, что является примером, образцом для подражания, для тех достойных кто, веря ему, "ушел в бездомность"..


А некоторые аджаны в Таиланде пошли ещё дальше и устраивают для молодых монахов марш-бросок по джунглям, с проваливанием по пояс в болота и т.п. радостями. Только это всё ревность не по разуму.

Голова человеку даётся не только для того, чтобы в неё есть. Ей и думать иногда нужно. И правильный образ жизни для буддиста как раз и включает в себя такой стиль жизни, который создаёт минимум проблем, а не приумножает их.

----------

Akaguma (11.05.2012), Zom (11.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (11.05.2012), Федор Ф (11.05.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Дикие лесные чащи не входят в список объектов, которые следует избегать согласно МН2.
> В МН4 Будда, уже будучи просветленным, *призывает* так делать. Там же он говорит что, *уже будучи просветленным, продолжает так поступать* (т.е. практикует пребывания в лесной глуши), чтобы подавать пример своим последователям, служить для них образцом. (см. МН4)


  В подтверждение написанному мной выше добавляю цитаты из МН4:
в переводе Тханиссаро Бхиккху:
"Now, brahman, if the thought should occur toy ou, 'Perhaps Gotama the contemplative is even today not free of passion, not free of aversion, not free of delusion, which is why he resorts to isolated forest & wilderness dwellings,' it should not be seen in that way. It's through seeing two compelling reasons that I resort to isolated forest &wilderness dwellings: seeing a pleasant abiding for myself in the present, and feeling sympathy for future generations."
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....004.than.html

в переводе Бхиккху Бодхи с примечанием:
34. "Now, brahmin, it might be that you think:' Perhaps the recluse Gotama is not free from lust, hate, and delusion even today, which is why he still resorts to remote jungle-thicket resting places in the forest.' But you should not think thus. It is because I see two benefits that I still resort to remote jungle-thicket resting places in the forest: I see a pleasant abiding for myself here and now, and I have compassion for future generations."68
прим. 68. MA: He has "compassion for future generations" insofar as later generations of monks, seeing that the Buddha resorted to forest dwellings, will follow his example and thus hasten their progress towards making an end of suffering.

на пали:
27. Siyā kho pana te brāhmaṇa evamassa: ajjāpi nūnasamaṇo gotamo avītarāgo avītadoso avītamoho, tasmā araññe vanapatthāni pantāni senāsanāni paṭisevatīti. Na kho panetaṃ brāhmaṇa evaṃ daṭṭhabbaṃ. Dve kho ahaṃ brāhmaṇaatthavase sampassamāno araññe vanapatthāni pantāni senāsanāni paṭisevāmi: attano ca diṭṭhadhammasukhavihāraṃ sampassamāno, pacchimañca janataṃ anukampamānoti.

----------


## Топпер

И где в этой цитате про жуткие, наводящие ужас чащи?

----------


## Vladiimir

> И где в этой цитате про жуткие, наводящие ужас чащи?


   'Наводящие ужас, такие что волосы дыбом становятся', упоминаеются чуть-чуть выше в этой сутте. Не знаю, почему Вы не хотите ее изучить. Здесь же, в этой цитате "пребывание в диких лесных чащях" передается следующей фразой:
isolated forest & wilderness dwellings (Тханиссаро)
 jungle-thicket resting places in the forest (Бодхи)
araññe vanapatthāni pantāni senāsanāni (Пали)

----------


## Топпер

> 'Наводящие ужас, такие что волосы дыбом становятся', упоминаеются чуть-чуть выше в этой сутте. Не знаю, почему Вы не хотите ее изучить. Здесь же, в этой цитате "пребывание в диких лесных чащях" передается следующей фразой:
> isolated forest & wilderness dwellings (Тханиссаро)
>  jungle-thicket resting places in the forest (Бодхи)
> araññe vanapatthāni pantāni senāsanāni (Пали)


И где в этой сутте совет Будды монахам так делать?
В сутте описан путь непросветлённого бодхисатты. Если учесть, что пробуждение под деревом Бодхи описывается часто несколько по-другому, я так понимаю, что это описание прошлого опыта бодхисатты.

Когда же Будда стал Пробуждённым, ему и вовсе нечего боятся. У него, как у Архата, ни страха нет. Ни животные не могут причинить ему вреда.

----------

Zom (11.05.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> И где в этой сутте совет Будды монахам так делать?


Вот:




> When clansmen have gone forth from the home life into homelessness out of faith in me, they have me for their leader, their helper, and their guide. And these people follow my example." (Бодхи)
> 
> The sons of good families who have gone forth from the home life into homelessness out of conviction in me: I am their leader. I am their helper. I am their inspirer. They take me as their example." (Тханиссаро)
> 
>  Ye te brāhmaṇa, kulaputtā mamaṃ uddissa saddhā agārasmā anagāriyaṃ pabbajitā ahaṃ tesaṃ pubbaṅgamo. Ahaṃ tesaṃ bahukāro. Ahaṃ tesaṃ samādapetā. Mamañca pana sā janatā diṭṭhānugatiṃ āpajjatīti. (Пали)






> "Now, brahman, if the thought should occur toyou, 'Perhaps Gotama the contemplative is even today not free of passion, not free of aversion, not free of delusion, which is why he resorts to isolated forest & wilderness dwellings,' it should not be seen in that way. It's through seeing two compelling reasons that I resort to isolated forest &wilderness dwellings: seeing a pleasant abiding for myself in the present, and feeling sympathy for future generations." (Тханиссаро)
> 
> "Now, brahmin, it might be that you think: 'Perhaps the recluse Gotama is not free from lust, hate, and delusion even today, which is why he still resorts to remote jungle-thicket resting places in the forest.' But you should not think thus. It is because I see two benefits that I still resort to remote jungle-thicket resting places in the forest: I see a pleasant abiding for myself here and now, and I have compassion for future generations." (Бодхи) 
> (Бодхи добавляет разъяснение из Комментария:
> прим. 68. MA: He has "compassion for future generations" insofar as later generations of monks, seeing that the Buddha resorted to forest dwellings, will follow his example and thus hasten their progress towards making an end of suffering.)
> 
> Siyā kho pana te brāhmaṇa evamassa: ajjāpi nūna samaṇo gotamo avītarāgo avītadoso avītamoho, tasmā araññe vanapatthāni pantāni senāsanāni paṭisevatīti. Na kho panetaṃ brāhmaṇa evaṃ daṭṭhabbaṃ. Dve kho ahaṃ brāhmaṇa atthavase sampassamāno araññe vanapatthāni pantāni senāsanāni paṭisevāmi: attano ca diṭṭhadhammasukhavihāraṃ sampassamāno, pacchimañca janataṃ anukampamānoti.. (Пали)


В первой цитате Будда говорит, что *служит образцом для подражания, примером,* для тех достойных сынов, кто, оставив дом, ушел в бездомность.
(Далее на жалобу собеседника, что, мол, нелегко практиковать в лишающих разума диких джунглях, Будда дает подробный отчет, как он сам справлялся со страхом перед дикими джунглями.  Т.е. *приводит четкий пример*.)
Во второй цитате он говорит, что продолжает практиковать "пребывания в диком лесной глуши" (isolated forest & wilderness dwellings /jungle-thicket resting places in the forest/araññe vanapatthāni pantāni senāsanāni) уже после Пробуждения, *чтобы служить примером* следующим поколениям практикующих. Дословно он говорит, что пребывает (уже после Пробуждения) в дикой лесной глуши (от страха перед которой он и учил избавляться своего собеседника) по двум причинам: Во-первых, потому что, это приятно для него сейчас, а во-вторых, из-за сострадания к будущим поколениям.
Комментарий разъясняет это "из-за сострадания к будущими поколениям" так:  Будда действует из-за "сострадания к будущим поколениям" потому что следующие поколения монахов, видя, что Будда практиковал пребывания в диких лесах, *последуют его примеру* и таким образом, ускорят своей прогресс к окончательному избавлению от страдания.

Совет здесь в такой форме: Следуйте моему примеру! Далее Будда приводит в качестве примера свой опыт.
Буквально: Достойные сыны следуют моему примеру. Вот мой пример.

----------


## Vladiimir

> ... другое дело сознательное обустройство, например, перед логовом тигра.


А кто говорил, про сознательное обустройство перед логовом тигра?
В сообщении Мансура я этого не заметил:



> Насколько я помню, Аджан Чаа 5 лет специально ходил по опасным лесам, населенным змеями и тиграми, чтобы побороть страх смерти.


 как, впрочем не заметил я ничего подобного и в биографии Аджана Чаа:



> For the next seven years Ajahn Chah practiced in the style of an ascetic monk in the austere Forest Tradition, spending his time in forests, caves and cremation grounds, ideal places for developing meditation practice. He wandered through the countryside in quest of quiet and secluded places for developing meditation. He lived in tiger and cobra infested jungles, using reflections on death to penetrate to the true meaning of life. On one occasion he practiced in a cremation ground, to challenge and eventually overcome his fear of death.
> http://www.watnongpahpong.org/aboutajahnchah.php


Здесь все согласуется с суттой "Страх и ужас" (Bhayabherava sutta (МН4)).

----------


## Топпер

> Вот:
> 
> В первой цитате Будда говорит, что *служит образцом для подражания, примером,* для тех достойных сынов, кто, оставив дом, ушел в бездомность.


Да. Будда служит примером оставления мирской жизни. Вот, кстати русский вариант сутты.



> (Далее на жалобу собеседника, что, мол, нелегко практиковать в лишающих разума диких джунглях, Будда дает подробный отчет, как он сам справлялся со страхом перед дикими джунглями.  Т.е. *приводит четкий пример*.)


Он там был непросветлённым бодхисаттой.



> Во второй цитате он говорит, что продолжает практиковать "пребывания в диком лесной глуши" (isolated forest & wilderness dwellings /jungle-thicket resting places in the forest/araññe vanapatthāni pantāni senāsanāni) уже после Пробуждения, *чтобы служить примером* следующим поколениям практикующих. Дословно он говорит, что пребывает (уже после Пробуждения) в дикой лесной глуши (от страха перед которой он и учил избавляться своего собеседника) по двум причинам: Во-первых, потому что, это приятно для него сейчас, а во-вторых, из-за сострадания к будущим поколениям.
> Комментарий разъясняет это "из-за сострадания к будущими поколениям" так:  Будда действует из-за "сострадания к будущим поколениям" потому что следующие поколения монахов, видя, что Будда практиковал пребывания в диких лесах, *последуют его примеру* и таким образом, ускорят своей прогресс к окончательному избавлению от страдания.


Опять таки, про дикие, ужасные леса, там ничего нет. 

Отдалённая роща или заброшенный дом, и жуткая, наводящая ужас чаща - это две большие разницы.
Не случайно монастыри буддийские в глухих местах не располагаются. Так или иначе, относительно недалеко от населённых пунктов.
Отдалённая роща или заброшенный дом нужны для спокойной обстановки. Чтобы ничего не мешало практике. Только в этой ситуации можно добиться успехов в сосредоточении. Если же будет присутствовать страх и беспокойство, то ни о каком сосредоточении и речи быть не может. 




> А кто говорил, про сознательное обустройство перед логовом тигра?
> В сообщении Мансура я этого не заметил:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Насколько я помню, Аджан Чаа 5 лет специально ходил по опасным лесам, населенным змеями и тиграми, чтобы побороть страх смерти.


Я несколько утрировал. Взял пример ещё из одной книги какого то монаха. Где на него напал тигр и спасла от смерти только москитная сетка. Но суть примерно та же: ревность не по разуму.

Кстати, бодхисатта ещё и от еды отказывался и даже птичьим помётом питался. Стоит ли нам брать и это тоже на вооружение?

----------

Zom (11.05.2012)

----------


## Zom

Кстати, насчёт подобных призывов жить в диких и безлюдных местах есть контр-сутта из Ангуттары, где Будда напротив, отговаривает монаха от того, чтобы тот жил таким образом, и объясняет, что такие жилища адекватны только для тех, кто "обрёл однонаправленность ума", т.е. джханы. Таким образом, пока у тебя джхан нет - никакие дикие обители не рекомендуются в принципе. А после - силь ву пле. НО, опять же, с учётом МН 2, эти обители должны быть безопасны, а не опасны. 

Насчёт того, что Аджан Чаа решил победить страх путешествием по опасным местам, где водятся тигры - то была его глупость, а не мудрость (видимо мудрость пришла позже, когда он всё время стал жить в Ват Па Понге). Страх побеждается не путешествием по опасным местам - а очищением ума (которое желательно осуществлять там, где тебя вещи не напрягают)  ,)

----------


## Топпер

я даже поверю, что для кого-то, стресс от страха может дать какой-то бонус в плане постижения работы ума. Также, как и алкоголь, кстати. Но считать это обязательным и полезным для всех методом, на мой взгляд, было бы чрезмерным обобщением.
В противном случае мы могли бы придти к мнению, что страх - Путь к просветлению и, что бодхисатта стал провсетлённым, испугавшись жуткого леса.

----------


## Топпер

> Таким образом, пока у тебя джхан нет - никакие дикие обители не рекомендуются в принципе. А после - силь ву пле. НО, опять же, с учётом МН 2, эти обители должны быть безопасны, а не опасны.


И, опять же, такие удалённые места рекомендуются по причине спокойствия, чтобы ничего не отвлекало от джханы, а не для практики "на слабо: испугаюсь я тигра или нет"

----------

Zom (11.05.2012), Федор Ф (11.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

прошу прощения за ошибки сейчас пишу через транслитер. Ибо хотел ответить по поводу страха в лесу.


Извбавление от страха является одним, если не единственным, избавлнием перед самим просвятлением от неведения. Страх порждается от провязанности к Я об идеи о Я, от неведения. В лесных практиках что страшно это не сама жизнь или смерть практикующего, но СТРАХ который он испытывает будучи не наделённым достаточной муростью.

Лотос не может намокнуть. И поэтому избавивщийся от Я, практикующий мудрость может смело идти в лес, с ним ничего не будет, кроме спокоыствия.

Почему так? Потому что Е=мц², енергия рождает массу,масса рождает притяжение. Чем больше страха, тем больший он имеет вес, и тем больше причин для следствий. Шизотерика но факт. Поэтому необладая достаточной мудростью, испытывая страх, возникают причины в идеальных условиях для проявления следствий.
Пэтому Будда заприщал идти в лес на встречу условиям для определённых причин.

Есл физиологически, то будучи боксёром, могу сказать что бой проигран тем в ком родился страх, в том в ком есть страх тот уже мёртв.





> Чтобы ничего не мешало практике. Только в этой ситуации можно добиться успехов в сосредоточении. Если же будет присутствовать страх и беспокойство, то ни о каком сосредоточении и речи быть не может.


Просто страшных ситуациях к состредоточению нужно подходить исключительно под мудростью. Включил мудрость и уже в режиме мудрости сосредотачивайся как угодно. 
Мудрость  действует как лотосовый щит который не даст намокнуть под дождём страха. Но как я смог понять одновременная работа и щитом (мудрость) и мечом (сосредоточение) считается за джхану, то Будда был прав не пуская в лес, в "окружение", когда биют со всех сторон с одним тольо мечом, или с одним только щитом, или с обоими но в неумелой форме.

Представте Кализей с двумя гладиаторами. 
Одного завут Будда второго Мара. 
Как Будда сможет выжить имея лиш меч как оружие и защиту? В один момент он не сможет и защищяться и одновременно аттаковать им так чтобы победить, такой бой, имея меч как оружие и защиту, требует колосальной еннергии, и такой боец уже мéртв, он не еффективен.
Как Будда сможет победить мея лишь щит как защиту и оружие? О один момент он забьётся в угол под натеском ударов, он не сможет победить соперника щитом, такой бой, имея щит как защиту и оружие, трбует колосальной энергии чтобы оглущить противника, такой боец уже мéртв, он не еффективен.

А теперь представте бой в окружении, тут без освобождающей от страданий мудрости как без трусов.

Вообщем лес для тех кто не имеет страха, кто мудр и спокоен в сосредоточении. А точнее сосредоточен в спокойствии.
Прошу прощения за мысли в слух.

----------


## Zom

Где-то в этой теме было (я упоминал) про связь 7 факторов просветления и 4 джхан.
Так вот, в СН 46.6 нашёл такую вещь - там говорится, что для получения конечного знания (архатства) нужна реализация 7 факторов просветления. А для реализации 7 факторов просветления нужна реализация 4 сатипаттхан, а для реализации 4 сатипаттхан - три вида правильного поведения. Ещё в других суттах говорится, что 4 сатипаттханы ведут к джханам. Таким образом, всё сходится - полные 7 факторов просветления возможны только на уровне 4 джхан (или, другими словами, практика джхан является финальной стадией практики сатипаттхан). До джхан 7 факторов просветления не являются полными (и потому не способны привести к окончательному знанию).

----------

Федор Ф (12.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Где-то в этой теме было (я упоминал) про связь 7 факторов просветления и 4 джхан.
> Так вот, в СН 46.6 нашёл такую вещь - там говорится, что для получения конечного знания (архатства) *нужна* реализация 7 факторов просветления. А для реализации 7 факторов просветления *нужна* реализация 4 сатипаттхан, а для реализации 4 сатипаттхан - *три вида правильного поведения.* Ещё в других суттах говорится, что 4 сатипаттханы *ведут* к джханам. Таким образом, всё сходится - полные 7 факторов просветления возможны только на уровне 4 джхан (или, другими словами, практика джхан является финальной стадией практики сатипаттхан). До джхан 7 факторов просветления не являются полными (и потому не способны привести к окончательному знанию).


Получается что архатство или джханы являются лишь побочными еффектами, ибо ведут не они к чему либо, а к ним ведут какието условия.
А вообще как говорится "условное ДАО не есть вечное ДАО"
Дхамма непостижима, её надо не-постигать не-стремлением. Осознав важность этого момента я произношу четверостишье  :Big Grin:  :

Тот кто остановился, 
Тот может оглядеться воокруг, 
Кто бежит 
Невидит и своих ног.

----------


## Zom

Иногда лучше жевать... 

))

----------

Akaguma (12.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (12.05.2012), Тао (12.05.2012), Федор Ф (12.05.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Добавлю к сообщению Зома :
МН 117 называется "Великие сорок" и речь там идет как раз о Правильной концентрации и о ее опорах и поддержках (других факторах Пути, 7 факторах просветления, сатипаттхане и т.д), о их взаимодействии и взаимопроникновении. Все перечисленные в сутте  взаимодействия этих методов составляют в целом 40 вариантов (!) и все они так или иначе являются основами Правильной концентрации и работают на нее.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/seven_factors.htm

*Сосредоточение*

- чистоплотность
- баланс пяти сил
- навык в выборе объекта сосредоточения
- навык в склонении ума
- навык в сдержании ума
- навык в радовании ума
- навык в невмешательстве в работу ума в должный момент
- избегание общения с рассеянными людьми
- общение с собранными людьми
- рассмотрение достижения джханы
- направление ума на развитие этого фактора

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вот, кстати русский вариант сутты.
> Опять таки, про дикие, ужасные леса, там ничего нет.


Ну почему нет? Есть. Просто в этом русском “варианте сутты” автор переводил, мягко говоря, очень неаккуратно. Мало того, переводчик с английского на русский просто удаляет, пропускает непонравившиеся ему слова.
Вот, например, слова оригинального палийского текста *‘arañña’*(лес, джунгли)  и *‘vanapattha’*(лесная глушь, дикий лес). Они переведены и в источнике перевода (Тханиссаро) и у Бхиккху Бодхи. В русском же переводе автор удаляет их, когда захочет. Вот так эти значения выглядят в словосочетании (я выделил их жирным):

*araññe vanapatthāni* pantāni senāsanāni (Пали) 
isolated *forest* or *wilderness* dwellings (Тханиссаро) 
remote j*ungle-thicket* resting places *in the forest* (Бодхи) 
жизнь в удаленных обителях (переводчик на русский)
Как видим, в этом переводе они отсутствуют.

Вот, так это выглядит в предложениях:



> "But, Master Gotama, it's not easy to endure isolated *forest* or *wilderness* dwellings (Тханиссаро)
> Но, Господин Готама, это непросто – выносить уединенное прибывание *в лесу* или *в дикой местности*. (пер. на русский мой)
> 
> "But, Master Gotama, remote *jungle-thicket* resting places *in the forest* are hard to endure (Бодхи)
> Но, Господин Готама, труднопереносимы удаленные места пребывания *в лесу*, *лежащие в глухих зарослях джунглей*. (пер. на русский мой)
> 
> Durabhisambhavāni hi bho gotama, *araññe vanapatthāni* pantāni senāsanāni. (Пали) 
> Ведь тяжелы, трудновыносимы, дорогой Готама, *в лесу*, *в дикой чаще расположенные* укромные постель-сиденье. (Mой грубый перевод на русский. Постарался перевести как можно более дословно)
> 
> ...


Автор иногда совсем пропускает слова, а иногда частично переводит, как пожелает... Даже для любительского уровня этот перевод выглядит очень неаккуратным. В тексте русского "варианта сутты", мягко говоря, еще очень много “несовершенств”. Какой перевод, такое, наверное, и понимание.
Вообще, печально, если Вы изучаете сутты по любительским переводам с английского(!), даже если они и лучшего качества чем этот.




> Опять таки, про дикие, ужасные леса, там ничего нет.


Ну, выше уже писал кое-что про дикие леса, здесь продолжу. Примеры будут в переводе Бхиккху Бодхи, так как Вы считаете его авторитетным переводчиком.
Вот, слова, о котрых писал выше:
*‘arañña’*(лес, джунгли): *‘forest’* 
*‘vanapattha’*(лесная глушь, дикий лес) *‘jungle-thicket’*
В форме словосочетания *araññe vanapatthāni* встречаются в этой сутте 52 раза. 
Cлово *‘arañña’*(лес, джунгли): *‘forest’*  встречается еще 16 раз в словосочетании ‘*araññe* vihārāya’(*dwelling in the forest*)
И *‘vana’* в форме *vanāni* (*the jungles*) -3 раза
*vanacetiyāni* (*woodland shrines*) - 2 раза
*bhayabherava* (страх и ужас) *fear and dread* – 28 раз не считая названия сутты.

Посмотрим цитаты из текста:



> Durabhisambhavāni hi bho gotama, *araññe vanapatthāni* pantāni senāsanāni.
> Ведь тяжелы, трудновыносимы, дорогой Готама, *в лесу, в дикой чаще* расположенные укромные постель-сиденье.
> But, Master Gotama, remote *jungle-thicket* resting places *in the forest* are hard to endure..


В сутте говорится что одиночно пребывание в диком лесу труднопереносимо.
Но почему так трудновыносимо пребывание в лесу? ЧтО в джунглях лишает отшельников разума? ЧтО там «выносит им мозг»? Непонятно? Смотрим на заглавие сутты – “Страх и ужас”. Страх и ужас лишает их разума. Нет?
Спускаемся ниже по тексту и видим, чтО испытывают в диких лесах и джунглях отшельники - страх и ужас. Об этом говорится 16 раз в тексте сутты (трудно не заметить!): 
…ye kho keci samaṇā vā brāhmaṇā vā aparisuddhakāyakammantā *araññe vanapatthāni* pantāni senāsanāni paṭisevanti. Aparisuddha kāyakammantasandosahetu have te bhonto samaṇabrāhmaṇā akusalaṃ *bhayabheravaṃ* avhayanti…
В переводе Бхиккху Бодхи:
…Whenever recluses or brahmins unpurified in bodily conduct resort to remote *jungle-thicket* resting places *in the forest*, then owing to the defect of their unpurified bodily conduct these good recluses and brahmins evoke unwholesome *fear and dread*.

Испытывают страх и ужас, пребывая в диком лесу. Вот Вам и “про дикие ужасные леса”.
“Дикие ужасные леса” - это такие дикие леса, которые вызывают у добрых отшельников и брахмонов страх и ужас. Именно о таких лесах и говорится в сутте.

----------

AlexТ (13.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (13.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Автор иногда совсем пропускает слова, а иногда частично переводит, как пожелает... Даже для любительского уровня этот перевод выглядит очень неаккуратным. В тексте русского "варианта сутты", мягко говоря, еще очень много “несовершенств”. Какой перевод, такое, наверное, и понимание.


Вы, кстати, в каком монастыре подвизаетесь, или какое буддийское учебное заведение закончили? Это я насчёт правильного понимания интересуюсь.



> Вообще, печально, если Вы изучаете сутты по любительским переводам с английского(!), даже если они и лучшего качества чем этот.


Попробуйте перевести лучше. Больше пользы будет, нежели критиковать. А мне (да и многим другим, думаю тоже), как не владеющему английским и такие переводы подспорье. Всяко лучше, чем Гуглом.



> В сутте говорится что одиночно пребывание в диком лесу труднопереносимо.
> Но почему так трудновыносимо пребывание в лесу? ЧтО в джунглях лишает отшельников разума? ЧтО там «выносит им мозг»? Непонятно? Смотрим на заглавие сутты – “Страх и ужас”. Страх и ужас лишает их разума. Нет?
> 
> Спускаемся ниже по тексту и видим, чтО испытывают в диких лесах и джунглях отшельники - страх и ужас. Об этом говорится 16 раз в тексте сутты (трудно не заметить!):


Только там не говориться, что они испытывают его от джунглей.



> Испытывают страх и ужас, пребывая в диком лесу. Вот Вам и “про дикие ужасные леса”.
> “Дикие ужасные леса” - это такие дикие леса, которые вызывают у добрых отшельников и брахмонов страх и ужас. Именно о таких лесах и говорится в сутте.


Это ваше личное понимание. Я же вижу просто, что из-за жизни в лесу отшельники и брахманы испытывают ужас.

Некоторые и в квартире сидя испытывают страх и ужас. И мы теперь будем делать вывод, что квартиры дикие и ужасные?

----------

Zom (13.05.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вы, кстати, в каком монастыре подвизаетесь, или какое буддийское учебное заведение закончили?


А зачем его заканчивать? И причем здесь монастырь? При чем здесь это? Просто элементарный разбор слов. Значения есть во множестве доступных словарей. Как английских, так и пали. Грамматики также доступны. Печально, что Вы не владеете английским. Это, в общем-то, многое объясняет. 
Даже читая профессиональные переводы с пали, нужно сверяться с палийским текстом. Хотя бы сверять ключевые слова и термины. Что же там говорить про любительские небрежные переводы? Слово Будды заслуживает, все-таки, гораздо более внимательного отношения. Ну и без английского, как минимум, невозможно сколько-нибудь полноценное изучение буддизма. Почему бы его просто не выучить?



> Только там не говориться, что они испытывают его от джунглей.


Там все это говорится, примеры я вам привел, их там еще много. Вот даже на примере того русского перевода, который Вам доступен:



> “в местах, навевающих ужас, заставляющие волосы вставать дыбом - у гробниц, что в парках, в лесах и у подножий деревьев”.


Бодхисатта здесь борется именно с тем же страхом и ужасом, которые испытывают отшельники, пребывая в диких лесах. Он сам туда пошел после размышлений о том, почему отшельники боятся пребывания в диких лесах, и какими качествами нужно обладать, чтобы не испытывать страх и ужас пребывая там. Пошел чтобы встретиться с реальным страхом. Места вызывают ужас. Эту свою историю Будда рассказывает, для того чтобы подать пример тому, кто хочет жить диком лесу, но боится там находиться.

Кстати, пришло на ум, что примерно также, Вы отказывались замечать слово дуккха в этой фразе и видели там только доманассу: 



> “Нет сока-паридева-*дуккха*-доманасса-упаясы (sokaparideva*dukkha*domanassupāyāsā).”
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post464254


Так что, в принципе, сильно я уже не удивляюсь.




> Некоторые и в квартире сидя испытывают страх и ужас. И мы теперь будем делать вывод, что квартиры дикие и ужасные?


Да, ужасные, если страх и ужас приходит только в этой квартире, а снаружи или в другой квартире его нет. А слово ‘дикие’ просто проверьте по словарям. Все эти слова я там выделил. Это легко сделать. Но и, даже не зная английского, можно заметить в переводе Бхиккху Бодхи, слово jungle (джунгли). А него там даже не просто джунгли, а чащоба в джунглях (jungle-thicket).
Джунгли - густые, труднопроходимые лесные заросли в болотистых местностях тропических стран. (словарь Ожегова)
jungle - джунгли, дебри, густой дикий лес.

Но опять-таки, уже не удивлюсь, если Вы не заметите значения 'дикий'.




> Он там был непросветлённым бодхисаттой.


Эта сутта не просто, какой то рассказ о непросветленном бодхисатте. Типа, вот он какой непросветленный был… Фрагмент с эпизодом из жизни Бодхисатты включен со смыслом в общую структуру сутты “Страх и ужас”. В ней действующие лица, Будда и Джануссони.
Действие развивается так:
Сначала Будда подтверждает, что является образцом для подражания, примером, для ушедших в бездомность.
Джануссони не понимает, как можно вынести жизнь в диком лесу, ведь джунгли лишат отшельника разума!
Тогда Будда учит его, как победить страх и ужас, которые вызывает у отшельников пребывание в диких джунглях. Объясняет какие для этого требуются качества и приводит пример, как он побеждал страх когда он, (будучи бодхисаттой) боролся за Просветление.

Последнее предложение я, на самом деле, взял практически целиком из резюме, которое написал Бхиккху Бодхи к этой сутте. Он в нем кстати даже не употребляет слово ‘бодхисатта’ (это я добавил), потому что оно в этом тексте совсем не ключевое.

Приведу, на всякий случай, это заботливо сделанное замечательным Бхиккху Бодхи резюме:



> 4 Bhayabherava Sutta: Fear and Dread. The Buddha describes to a brahmin the qualities required of a monk who wishes to live alone in the forest. He then relates an account of his own attempts to conquer fear when striving for enlightenment.

----------


## Kittisaro

> Джануссони не понимает, как можно вынести жизнь в диком лесу, ведь джунгли лишат отшельника разума!
> Тогда Будда учит его, как победить страх и ужас, которые вызывает у отшельников пребывание в диких джунглях. Объясняет какие для этого требуются качества и приводит пример, как он побеждал страх когда он, (будучи бодхисаттой) боролся за Просветление.


По моему ответ очевиден, если правильно акценты расставить. Будда рекомендовал монахам практиковать в таких местах (лесах и пр.) для пользы их практики уединения. А чтобы это было возможно, нужно перебороть страх как таковой. Т.е. не искать места пострашнее, чтобы увидеть страх, а избавиться от причин его вызывающих. Вот, например, мне один тайский монах сказал, что он боится ходить в тудонг, потому что думает, что его могут убить духи, живущие в лесу. Слова Будды не означают, что он должен исходить все леса в поисках духов пострашнее и побороть свой страх перед ними. А то, что он должен устранить саму причину страха, что бы его не вызывало. 
Т.е. чтобы правильно понять приведенную фразу, нужно перевести акценты. Кроме того слова Будды не всегда нужно понимать буквально, т.к. он видел умы людей и мог подбирать для них наиболее подходящие словообороты, которые мы можем истолковать не совсем верно. Это тоже нужно иметь в виду.

----------

AlekseyE (13.05.2012), Volkoff (13.05.2012), Zom (13.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (13.05.2012), Федор Ф (13.05.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Просто элементарный разбор слов. Значения есть во множестве доступных словарей. Как английских, так и пали. Грамматики также доступны. Печально, что Вы не владеете английским. Это, в общем-то, многое объясняет. Даже читая профессиональные переводы с пали, нужно сверяться с палийским текстом.


Вы правы. Что меня смущает то что палийские слова имеют много значений и не всегда самое простое значение самое верное. Когда переводчик переводит, он должен выбрать одно значение из нескольких... Откуда у нас есть уверенность в правильном переводе смысла? Я понимаю что когда Будда говорил другим то они понимали их родной язык и хорошо знали все идиомы и значения слов. *То что не ясно для современного Английского/Русского переводчика, могло быть ясно понятно для тех у кого Пали родной язык и те которые жили в той культуре...*

Также как я читал, некоторые люди изменяют перевод по понятным причинам когда говориться что Дэва посылает дождь. Как было сказано в одном тексте "_It is curious that modern translators often leave out the notion that it is devas who send the rain – they silently remove this supernatural cause and only allow that it rains_."

И Некоторые переводчики не переводят некоторые типы сутт...

----------


## Топпер

> А зачем его заканчивать? И причем здесь монастырь? При чем здесь это?


При том, что мне важно было понять, насколько авторитетно ваше мнение. Т.е. как я понимаю, всё излогаемое вами, это ваше личное ИМХО. 



> Даже читая профессиональные переводы с пали, нужно сверяться с палийским текстом. Хотя бы сверять ключевые слова и термины. Что же там говорить про любительские небрежные переводы? Слово Будды заслуживает, все-таки, гораздо более внимательного отношения. Ну и без английского, как минимум, невозможно сколько-нибудь полноценное изучение буддизма. Почему бы его просто не выучить?


Т.е. помогать с переводами вы не хотите? Жаль.



> Кстати, пришло на ум, что примерно также, Вы отказывались замечать слово дуккха в этой фразе и видели там только доманассу: 
> Так что, в принципе, сильно я уже не удивляюсь.


Потому, что я строю своё понимание не на основе отдельных фраз. Если мы посмотрим на Будду с т.з. состояний сознания, которые у него могу быть, мы увидим, что дуккхакаявипака у него может быть. Что подтверждают и сутты.



> Эта сутта не просто, какой то рассказ о непросветленном бодхисатте. Типа, вот он какой непросветленный был… Фрагмент с эпизодом из жизни Бодхисатты включен со смыслом в общую структуру сутты “Страх и ужас”.


По сути, вы выдёргиваете одну сутту из контекста и начинаете что-то там доказывать. 
Ваше понимание - это всего лишь ваше личное понимание. Мне оно не показалось всеобъемлющим и правильным. 
На те цитаты, которые привёл Зом, на то, что монахам запрещено есть мясо некоторых животных именно из соображений безопасности, на то, что Каранияметта сутту Будда дал монахам для декламации, чтобы успокоить местных духов (для спокойной практики, а не для усиления страха и ужаса), вы глаза закрываете.
Учитывая, что вы сами в лесу не живёте и с традицией не связаны, вы выдаёте своё личное ИМХО за некое правильное понимание. Не буду настаивать на том, чтобы вы его поменяли, но не могу сказать, что ваши аргументы показались мне убедительными.

Советую, кстати, прислушаться к словам нашего бханте Киттисаро (изложенным чуть выше) который как раз таки в таком страшном лесу  жил и практиковал продолжительное время в качестве лесного монаха, и по завершению дел в Бангкоке снова туда уедет. Не для того, чтобы пугаться, как я понимаю. А для спокойной практики.

----------

Kittisaro (13.05.2012), Тао (13.05.2012), Федор Ф (13.05.2012)

----------


## Kittisaro

Джунгли - чудесное место на самом деле. Столько спокойствия там, необходимого для практики самоизучения. Иногда, конечно, испытываешь сильный страх от встречи со змеей, например, или с гигантским пауком (в кути особенно). Но все это в сравнение не идет с получаемым в целом спокойствием. Я думаю, что получение именно этого спокойствия Будда и имел в виду в качестве цели преодоления страха, если таковой у кого-либо имеется. Если такового не имеется у монаха, то Будда говорил:

"...И какие же препятствия, монахи, следует устранять с помощью избегания? При этом монах ... избегает вспыльчивых слонов, вспыльчивых лошадей, вспыльчивых быков, вспыльчивых собак, змей, пеньков, колючих зарослей, ям, пропастей, отстойников и помойных ям...  Он избегает сидеть в неподходящих местах ...
    Монахи, те влечения, досады и перевозбуждения, которые могут возникнуть у того, кто не избегает этих вещей, не возникают у того, кто избегает их. Монахи, вот что называется препятствиями, которые следует устранять с помощью избегания."

----------

AlekseyE (13.05.2012), Ittosai (13.05.2012), Raudex (14.05.2012), Zom (13.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (13.05.2012), Федор Ф (13.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Кстати в продолжение вопроса Випассаны и Шаматки.
Отлично продимонстрированно  :Kiss:

----------


## Vladiimir

> Кстати, насчёт подобных призывов жить в диких и безлюдных местах есть контр-сутта из Ангуттары…


В сутте “Страх и ужас”(МН4) нет ни призывов жить в диких лесах, ни призывов в них не жить. Она не об этом! Эта сутта не призывает всех уйти в лес. У нее другая задача! Эта сутта *учит* тех, кто решил жить в одиночестве, в диком лесу, *тому как не испытывать страх и ужас от пребывания там*. *Учит, какими качествами нужно для этого обладать и приводит в пример (для подражания) попытки Будды (в бытность бодхисаттой) побороть свой страх.* 
В ней нет такого призыва: “Эй, все в лес! В одиночное отшельничество!”
Ее призыв таков: “Эй, те кто решил идти в одиночное отшельничество в лес, но боится там жить, берите пример с меня! Делайте как я!”
Эта сутта для тех благородных сынов, кто из-за веры в Будду решился, на одиночное отшельничество в диком лесу. Аджан Чаа, видимо, решился на такое отшельничество, и если преодолевая свои трудности, он брал пример с Будды, то честь ему и хвала! 

Ну и соответственно, контр-суттой для нее, могла бы быть, разве что, сутта, которая говорит, что для жизни в лесу без страха и ужаса, потребуется развитие совсем других качеств, нежели те, которые перечисляются в сутте "Страх и ужас" и которая будет призывать не следовать указанному примеру из жизни Будды.

----------

Tong Po (30.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (15.05.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Сообщение от Мансур  
> Насколько я помню, Аджан Чаа 5 лет специально ходил по опасным лесам, населенным змеями и тиграми, чтобы побороть страх смерти.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Что его авторитет на самом деле как бы подрывает ,) 
>  из МН 2:
> И какие загрязнения следует устранять избеганием? Вот монах с правильным памятованием избегает встреч с диким слоном, с дикой лошадью, с диким буйволом, с дикой собакой, со змеёй. Он избегает пней, колючек, пропастей, обрывов, выгребных ям, канализаций.





> НО, опять же, с учётом МН 2, эти обители должны быть безопасны, а не опасны.


Повторяю, согласно МН 2, в список объектов, которые следует избегать не входят, ни дикие леса, ни деревни, ни города (в которых находится, кстати, значительная часть этих объектов. Мало того, в список этих объектов не входят ни дикие собаки или ни дикие лошади… (Цитата, которую привел ув. Киттисаро побудила меня посмотреть палийский текст!) Там нет слова со значением ‘дикий’! 
В переводе цитируемого источника допущена ошибка. Вместо ‘дикий’ следует переводить каким-нибудь словом со значением ’разъяренный’.
В палийском тексте употребляется слово ‘caṇḍa’ (разъяренный). Этимологически слово связано, скорее всего, с древне-индийским ‘чандра’ со значением ‘ярко-сияющее’ (Монье-Вильямс), точно так же, как и соответствующее русское слово ‘ярость’ имеет общие корни с ‘яркий’. К значению «дикий», в смысле ‘живущий в дикой природе’ это слово отношения  не имеет. Разве, что в значениях, типа ‘дикая атака (= яростная атака)’.
Итак, не ‘дикий’ слон, а ‘разъяренный’ слон. Не дикая лошадь, а ‘разъяренная’ лошадь и т.д. (Которые могут быть где угодно. Более того, не могу себе представить разъяренную лошадь в джунглях. Видел по ТВ разъяренных слонов в городах...)
Это, кстати, подчеркивает необходимость сверяться с палийским текстом, при переводе с англйского на русский. В английском переводе употреблялось слово ‘wild’, которое употребляется, как в значении ‘дикий (живущий в дикой природе)’, так и в значении ‘разъяренный’. Палийское же слово ‘caṇḍa’ значения ‘дикий (живущий в дикой природе)’ не имеет (как и русское ‘разъяренный’).

Исправленная цитата будет выглядеть примерно так:



> И какие загрязнения следует устранять избеганием? Вот монах с правильным памятованием избегает встреч с *разъяренным* слоном, с *разъяренной* лошадью, с *разъяренным* буйволом, с *разъяренной* собакой, со змеей. Он избегает острых пеньков, зарослей колючего кустарника, расселин, обрывов, выгребных ям, канализаций. С правильным памятованием он избегает сидеть в ненадлежащих местах(коммент. – в укромном месте с жещнщиной) или заходить в неподходящие жилища, он избегает общения с плохими друзьями, что бросило бы тень подозрений в неблагом поведении по отношению к нему среди его знающих друзей по святой жизни.


Ну и в чем проблема? Ну и уходя, он вполне мог думать, там в лесу буду памятливым, буду избегать встреч с разъяренной лошадью, буду внимателен и не трону змею. В заросли колючего кустарника не полезу. 
Что не так? Зачем к нему эту сутту (МН2) подтягивать?




> Сообщение от Мансур  
> Насколько я помню, Аджан Чаа 5 лет специально ходил по опасным лесам, населенным змеями и тиграми, чтобы побороть страх смерти.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Что его авторитет на самом деле как бы подрывает ,)


Неверно переведенная цитата из МН2 никак не подрывает авторитет Аджана Чаа!

----------

Ittosai (15.05.2012), Tong Po (30.05.2012), Volkoff (15.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (15.05.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> …. А после - силь ву пле. НО, опять же, с учётом МН 2, эти обители должны быть безопасны, а не опасны.


Вон, змеи есть и в обителях ув. Киттисаро. Что, подходит под МН2? Ведь змея! А на Шри-Ланке, ядовитых, наверное, еще больше. Встречаются даже в деревенских домах. Видел по ТВ как в монастыре жили кобры. Стояли в стойке. Монахи спокойно ходили мимо. Вот если бы злили змей, или сгоняли их,  не уступали им дорогу, тогда да - МН2! А так, все правильно делали - держали небольшую дистанцию! А куда деваться? Не бежать же срочно с острова?

И вообще, это разные вещи – 'ехать к тиграм и змеям в джунгли' или 'ехать в джунгли, в которых живут тигры и змеи'!

К тому же, чтобы судить, стоит все-таки иметь представление об образе жизни тигров, об их повадках. Вот, навскидку из интернета:



> У каждого тигра существует своя территория… Размер территории, избранной хищником… как правило, достигает сорока — пятидесяти километров. Территория тигра-людоеда обширнее, иногда она достигает трехсот восьмидесяти — семисот шестидесяти квадратных километров. *Тигры обычно не обращают внимания на людей.* Следовательно, тигр-людоед — это почти всегда либо животное с физическим недостатком, либо психически ненормальное или же существуют обстоятельства, вынуждающие животное нападать на жертву, которой оно обычно пренебрегает.


Здесь, конечно, как я понимаю, про индийского тигра, но тем не менее… Известный факт, что на огромную территорию приходится грубо говоря всего один тигр, максимум пара. Амурский так, вообще, - площадь территории, контролируемая самцом иногда может достигать 500 квадратных километров. Про индокитайского тигра, конечно, не знаю, но понятно, что они никак не “кишат” и, как правило, игнорируют человека.

Вообще, МН2, по сути, говорит: Не стой на пути у разъяренных животных! Не лезь в выгребные ямы! Не оставайся наедине с женщинами! Не дружи с негодяями! Переходи дорогу на зеленый сигнал светофора! Короче, веди себя осмотрительно! Про то, что нельзя уходить в дикий лес, там ничего нет. Киттисаро, вон, практикует в лесу. У Аджан Чаа, были потребности, практиковать в более глухих местах. 
Это не значит, что должны были происходить придуманные вами сценарии, с сидением перед логовом тигра. 
Он благополучно пережил эти годы. Очевидно, что вел себя осмотрительно. Опасность пострадать же, существуют везде. 




> Насчёт того, что Аджан Чаа решил победить страх путешествием по опасным местам, где водятся тигры - то была его глупость, а не мудрость (видимо мудрость пришла позже, когда он всё время стал жить в Ват Па Понге).


Глупость, говорите? хммм.... А мне видится, что выполнил поставленную задачу и стал жить в другом месте. Все просто.




> Страх побеждается не путешествием по опасным местам - а очищением ума (которое желательно осуществлять *там, где тебя вещи не напрягают*)  ,)


Типа во дворце? Можно же жить в уединенных покоях, так что, вообще, ничего напрягать не будет?
Такая игрушечная медитация... имитация... благовония нюхать, отслеживать щекотания в носу и почесывания... Замечательное место, для борьбы со страхом и ужасом!

----------

Tong Po (30.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (15.05.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Типа во дворце? Можно же жить в уединенных покоях, так что, вообще, ничего напрягать не будет?
> Такая игрушечная медитация... имитация... благовония нюхать, отслеживать щекотания в носу и почесывания... Замечательное место, для борьбы со страхом и ужасом!


У вас странное представление метода борьбы с омрачениями сознания.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

При правельном воззрении но без мудрости - всё есть страдание, даже чувствование на себе одежды или прикосновение. Поэтому в принципе можно и практиковать во дворце
имхо

----------

